

Is the World Ready for the Waterless Urinal? - pinstriped_dude
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2010/06/ff_waterless_urinal/all/1

======
rollsnut
I think it is with all the resources we blow so carelessly; plus they have
been around for the past 20 years. The guy listed is not the inventor and it
would be greta if journalists would do their homework-rewriting history is too
easily done.

